# DIY Toilette Paper holder



## kimbo

Hi

I been using this on my vape desk for a wile now, just thought i will share it 

The medium size jam can work as well, the one with the plastic lid. Just cut a hole in the top roughly the diameter of the inner roll of the paper







Take the inner hard paper roll out of the paper roll and start rolling the roll out from the center






Replace the lid with the hole you cut. pull the paper thought the hole and walla, no toilette paper roll sitting on you vape desk 
You can even make it pretty if you are a gurl

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I been using this on my vape desk for a wile now, just thought i will share it
> 
> The medium size jam can work as well, the one with the plastic lid. Just cut a hole in the top roughly the diameter of the inner roll of the paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the inner hard paper roll out of the paper roll and start rolling the roll out from the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replace the lid with the hole you cut. pull the paper thought the hole and walla, no toilette paper roll sitting on you vape desk
> You can even make it pretty if you are a gurl




brilliant idea!! innovative DIY at its best. will be doing this one too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

This is cool... its a must have.


----------



## annemarievdh

It just needs a bit of black paint with some deep red an purple flowers sticked to it with some deep red and purple glitter


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Great idea @kimbo
I always need a piece of toilet paper when working on my devices but often i find i have only one hand available since the other one is holding something. This may solve that problem. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Absolutely brilliant @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Hahaha that's genius!!!


----------



## Raslin

that would work for me too. Thanks for the tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome idea, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@kimbo seems you think like a Chinese; here's the upmarket versions in China:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz

Excellent idea @kimbo

Love it !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Better @annemarievdh 






Now i just need some vape stickers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> Better @annemarievdh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need some vape stickers



Oooo you did good, 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JaxxGTA

Great idea. And the CF sticker is a nice touch!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

looks great

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007

Instead of cutting a round hole, jagged edge it so that you could pull up to dispense, and pull horizontally on the jagged edge to cut, all with one hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

this idea works not only for vaping but for model building as well.... makes life tons easier thanks @kimbo


----------



## kimbo

Arthster said:


> this idea works not only for vaping but for model building as well.... makes life tons easier thanks @kimbo



pleasure @Arthster 

We have one in the car as well for that dripping ice cream or just for when you need a wipe


----------



## Cat



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat

You all use tp? i only use paper towel. ...i need one of those upright holders for it.


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


>



BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> You all use tp? i only use paper towel. ...i need one of those upright holders for it.



I nearly choked on my coffee when i started reading your post... good thing a carried on reading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

A friend of mine who's in India now, had to go to Delhi yesterday to get his visa extended...about 140 km, took 3 hours and then the driver got lost. He has some daily duties to do (his religion) so he made a plan to do it in the car, used toilet paper for a sort-of table cloth. He is Dutch, and i thought of "boer maak 'n plan", googled it and found that - he liked it. 
He can understand Afrikaans, of course...quite interesting how different it is.


----------



## Arthster

Cat said:


> A friend of mine who's in India now, had to go to Delhi yesterday to get his visa extended...about 140 km, took 3 hours and then the driver got lost. He has some daily duties to do (his religion) so he made a plan to do it in the car, used toilet paper for a sort-of table cloth. He is Dutch, and i thought of "boer maak 'n plan", googled it and found that - he liked it.
> He can understand Afrikaans, of course...quite interesting how different it is.



My aunts mother immigrated to SA during the second world war. never learned how to speak English or adapt to Afrikaans. But we grew up speaking Afrikaans to her and she replied back to us in dutch... funny thing is I cant speak dutch to save my life.


----------



## Cat

When i was in Amsterdam, i could understand most of the signs, but i couldn't understand them speaking.


----------



## free3dom

Cat said:


> When i was in Amsterdam, i could understand most of the signs, but i couldn't understand them speaking.



Don't worry, that just because they are all high


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

johan said:


> @kimbo seems you think like a Chinese; here's the upmarket versions in China:
> 
> View attachment 12742
> 
> 
> View attachment 12743


He top pic reminds me of the day my cat had a twig sticking out of her butt ! God only knows how it got to be there ! .

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

